# Glove box lock removal on 1968



## LouCabra (Jul 20, 2015)

Does anyone know how to get the glove box lock out so I can work on the vinyl wood grain stuff on a 68?
Thanks


----------



## shoeman68 (Jun 7, 2015)

There is probably a small hole to stick a paper clip or similar in to release the lock cylinder. Then the lock base should be easy to remove. 
Other members may have more detailed info. My guess is it's the same as the ignition cylinder. Hope this helps


----------



## Red1970GTO (Jun 25, 2011)

Video: chevelle lock glove box removal - Bing video


----------

